# RedFoot Tortoise Stirfry



## tyler0912 (Jul 27, 2011)

Well here in england its called a stirfry dunnoo about anywhere else,
In our supermarket they sell ready made stirfry mixes i got my mother to pic me one up today to try it out it cinsists off.'Green cabbage,Red cabbage,red onion,beansprouts,carrot,yellow pepper,green pepper,red pepper! (i wont feed it the onion im not sure why theyre' not aloud it i just know THERE NOT!)
is this okay...i of course wont just feed this mix it with some fruit/weeds...but overall does this sound okay??? picture below of the stirfry vegetable package and what the vegatables are suppose to turn into! 
Thank-you !


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sounds good to me, even with the onions... if they eat them.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

Its called stirfry mix here also. 

I would go with what Mark said


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay i fed her it she loved i read sumwere that torts cant eat onions? :L


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 28, 2011)

There is really no reason for a lot of the 'do not use this' foods you see listed that humans can eat. Most tortoises do not like onions, and they are a bit high in sulfur and some other things, but are perfectly OK in balanced portions in a varied diet.

Heck, even Iceberg lettuce can have a role in a healthy diet. It is a GREAT food to offer after the tort has cleaned off his plate of the healthy stuff and is still hungry, or to offer a lighter meal after a big meal the day before, or even to balance off a high-calcium food item (like collard greens). Similar comments can be made for spinach, kale, cabbage, and many other things that are on some people's 'bad food' list.


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 29, 2011)

i feed iceburg every so often i meen how bad can it be i understand if you use it as a staple diet but i dont! sooo...
Thank-you all soooooooo much!


----------



## coreyc (Jul 29, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> i feed iceburg every so often i meen how bad can it be i understand if you use it as a staple diet but i dont! sooo...
> Thank-you all soooooooo much!



Ice burg doesn't have a lot of Nutrition so the tort is not getting anything out of it its better not to feed it feed something that has more giving him a little every now an then would hurt him


----------

